# Green Bottle Blue gender, help!!!



## Spiderbalazs (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello!

Please help me sexing my Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens! Thank you very much!!


----------



## happysmile88 (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't see very well from the picture, but I believe that there is no "flap" so I'll say:





I was only able to sex my GBB at 2inches because the flap was so difficult to find when it was 2inches below.


----------



## Spiderbalazs (Oct 26, 2011)

happysmile88 said:


> I can't see very well from the picture, but I believe that there is no "flap" so I'll say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, thank you


----------



## newspidermom (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks male to me too.


----------



## grayzone (Oct 26, 2011)

man i wish i could get a molt that looks like that.... all my ts mangle the exuvium


----------



## Hobo (Oct 26, 2011)

Take a needle, run it down where that light colored patch is down the middle.
Is it a flap? If so, female.
If not, try again. The spermathecae/uterus externus can sometimes stick on to the exuvia really well.
Still no flap? Male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ImDeadly (Oct 26, 2011)

If you take the same pic but from the other end, might be better. Also, do you notice any male characteristics on the T yet?


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Oct 26, 2011)

ImDeadly said:


> If you take the same pic but from the other end, might be better. Also, do you notice any male characteristics on the T yet?




What kind of male characteristics would you be referring to?


----------



## Shell (Oct 26, 2011)

1hughjazzspider said:


> What kind of male characteristics would you be referring to?


I was wondering the same thing myelf. Until it matures it's not going to have any male characteristics, aside from looking male ventrally, but we all know that is never a surefire way to determine gender. If it was to have matured, we wouldn't be having this conversation (hopefully) as I assuming that the OP would be able to tell.

I second the advice Hobo gave you, it's possible (from what I can see in the pictures) that light colored patch *could* be a flap.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 26, 2011)

a swagger in his walk, and a tucked in flannel?





1hughjazzspider said:


> What kind of male characteristics would you be referring to?


----------



## ImDeadly (Oct 26, 2011)

I assumed by simply posting the original question and the apparent size of the molt that this spider could be mature and that the owner is not at all familiar with sexing. Confirmed by the second question containing "What male characteristics"?"  And unless the owner is familiar with re-moistening the exuvia (assuming it is dried by now) then may have a difficult time figuring it out. Hence why I mention another angle on the pic. OR maybe my noob is showing?


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Oct 27, 2011)

ImDeadly said:


> I assumed by simply posting the original question and the apparent size of the molt that this spider could be mature and that the owner is not at all familiar with sexing. Confirmed by the second question containing "What male characteristics"?"  And unless the owner is familiar with re-moistening the exuvia (assuming it is dried by now) then may have a difficult time figuring it out. Hence why I mention another angle on the pic. OR maybe my noob is showing?



I could easily tell that it wasn't mature just by still being able to see the black striping on the abdomen. The abdomen changes to completely orange before it matures.


----------



## Spiderbalazs (Oct 27, 2011)

1hughjazzspider said:


> I could easily tell that it wasn't mature just by still being able to see the black striping on the abdomen. The abdomen changes to completely orange before it matures.


Mature?   7. molt, maybe 2,5 inch... far from maturing.

---------- Post added 10-27-2011 at 05:06 AM ----------

Okay, conclusion: i tryed to roll down the light colored part, when it was fress, but i cant, because its too small. So im waiting for the next molt. Thank you the answering!! : happysmile88,  newspidermom, grayzone, *Hobo*, ImDeadly, 1hughjazzspider, *Shell*, catfishrod69,!


----------



## ImDeadly (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh well, better luck next time. Whenever that will be. Let us know when you know. And your welcome and sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Poxicator (Oct 27, 2011)

The moult is excellent, unfortunately the picture lets you down.
Is there any chance of getting a more focussed pic, perhaps take it outside where you'll get much better lighting.
I find GBB hard to sex in the early stages as their spermatheca is rather small.
It looks as if you can see the male gonopore, but they look a little too large, perhaps the black tick mark in the middle is not a gap but a loose hair? If so then perhaps the mound seen is the fused spermatheca. However, you should be looking for the uterus externus to aid in the sexing as hobo has suggested.
I'm inclined to suggest it may be female, but a clearer picture would give a better indication.


----------



## Shell (Oct 27, 2011)

Spiderbalazs said:


> conclusion: i tryed to roll down the light colored part, when it was fress, but i cant, because its too small. So im waiting for the next molt.


Did you try wetting the molt a bit, to make it more easy to work with? I've used just plain water, and I've also used a little mineral oil in the past, both work well. Wet it, let it sit for a bit and then use a pair of tongs/tweezers to help spread it out more easily without ripping it. I just had to do this a couple weeks ago, with a smallish molt, that wasn't very fresh anymore, they can be tough to manipulate but it can be done.

Edit* I misread, you did try when it was fresh. I stull suggest trying to manipulate with tongs, something smaller then your hands, it does help with the smaller molts.


----------



## Spiderbalazs (Oct 27, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> The moult is excellent, unfortunately the picture lets you down.
> Is there any chance of getting a more focussed pic, perhaps take it outside where you'll get much better lighting.
> I find GBB hard to sex in the early stages as their spermatheca is rather small.
> It looks as if you can see the male gonopore, but they look a little too large, perhaps the black tick mark in the middle is not a gap but a loose hair? If so then perhaps the mound seen is the fused spermatheca. However, you should be looking for the uterus externus to aid in the sexing as hobo has suggested.
> I'm inclined to suggest it may be female, but a clearer picture would give a better indication.


Thank you very much!!! i have a picture with better light, but i really cant roll down better the molt...


----------



## Spiderbalazs (Oct 27, 2011)

Shell said:


> Did you try wetting the molt a bit, to make it more easy to work with? I've used just plain water, and I've also used a little mineral oil in the past, both work well. Wet it, let it sit for a bit and then use a pair of tongs/tweezers to help spread it out more easily without ripping it. I just had to do this a couple weeks ago, with a smallish molt, that wasn't very fresh anymore, they can be tough to manipulate but it can be done.
> 
> Edit* I misread, you did try when it was fresh. I stull suggest trying to manipulate with tongs, something smaller then your hands, it does help with the smaller molts.


Thank you shell, good idea, and i tried, but i broked the molt, its very hard. so, next time, and thank you the answering, it was useful!!!!


----------

